# Coat change or health concern?



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

The pattern looks like something has been spilt on his back and damaged his coat. Did you ask whoever he lived with while you were away if anything had happened?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Zyrcona.


----------



## Mr.Blaze (Sep 22, 2011)

No, my brother tells me that nothing out of the ordinary happened. Funny, he didn't even notice his coat. To his defence, it is more apparent once I bathed and clipped Blaze.
Could Blaze have done this himself...out of boredom or anxiety? 
My brother did tell me that he didn't eat a lot and vomited once. Blaze's poop was dark brown/black for 2-3 days and he appeared to be straining. But now everything is in order. 

So...I presume this is not a normal coat change (puppy to adult)?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

no. it is not typical. When colour changes you see it at the roots of the coat, and it is generally all over. Nothing like this.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

That is very odd looking...does the skin look ok under the discolored areas?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very odd.....can the hair or skin be tested?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

could something like flea prevention do that? We don't get fleas but have seen some pictures where it hurts the skin. No experience with that but that really looks unusual.


----------



## Mr.Blaze (Sep 22, 2011)

No, we did not use flea prevention on Blaze. 
The skin looks ok, perhaps a bit dry.

The hair is much coarser and darker than the rest of his back (I think you can see it on these next pictures). The fur is not as think in the affected area as well.

Last winter, Blaze got hit by a shovel (neighbours kid...) and once the scab fell off the hair that regrew was darker and coarser (an more white hairs). What he has now on his back looks similar to that. Obviously Blaze did not have a huge scab on his back. ... 
Can sun burn do this?

Since Blaze looks happy I wasn't thinking of going to the Vet but what if this is a symptom of a bigger problem....


----------



## Brownie the toy (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr.Blaze said:


> No, we did not use flea prevention on Blaze.
> The skin looks ok, perhaps a bit dry.
> 
> The hair is much coarser and darker than the rest of his back (I think you can see it on these next pictures). The fur is not as think in the affected area as well.
> ...


Same thing happened to my toy poodle exactly but now it’s gone all the way down to his tail darker hair wavy and thicker 
Took him to the vet he tested his skin the first tests came back negative waiting for some more !!
Hope it’s coat change the vet gave me an antibacterial shampoo to wash him every 3 days and fish oil to take everyday 
Hope your poo is ok


----------



## Brownie the toy (Dec 19, 2020)

Brownie the toy said:


> Same thing happened to my toy poodle exactly but now it’s gone all the way down to his tail darker hair wavy and thicker
> Took him to the vet he tested his skin the first tests came back negative waiting for some more !!
> Hope it’s coat change the vet gave me an antibacterial shampoo to wash him every 3 days and fish oil to take everyday
> Hope your poo is ok


I just saw your post was in 2011 hope u can update about what happened


----------



## Mr.Blaze (Sep 22, 2011)

Brownie the toy said:


> I just saw your post was in 2011 hope u can update about what happened


Hello Brownie the toy,
I am sorry to say that I have not been active/reading this forum for a while. I just started researching breeders (we are thinking of getting a standard poodle) and I decided to login again! I took a few pictures of Blaze, in various lighting conditions, this afternoon. As you can see, he has darker fur in the middle of his back, but it is not as defined as before. Still don't know what happened to him 8-9 years ago but he is doing well, his skin is normal and vet could not explain why his fur got darker and slightly coarser/curly.
I hope your toy poodle is doing well.

Take care and thanks for reaching out!


----------

